#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  For IES, GATE & PSU free e-book, Study Material

## anup gorai

A lot of e-book & gate, ies preparation materials





  Similar Threads: Study material for gate how to Prepare for gate & GATE exam preparation Study Material GATE study material Study material for gate Study material for gate

----------


## rameshbalan

thankyou for posting

----------


## 123devintel

hi.  what about IES 2014

----------


## gugulothu ramesh

pls send me  study material for IES,GATE&PSU free e-book to my email: ramesh.g217[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------

pls send me  study material for IES,GATE&PSU free e-book to my email: ramesh.g217[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## shifan

Hi, please send me material for ECE if you have to shifanoorulain[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## gnxtsuperstar

hey plss send me the material to my id...plsss.....pankaj1king1[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## jagadeesh polamreddy

hello sir,please send IES  (ME)last 10 yrs papers to my email i.e.,pjagadeesh8[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Adharsh Rs

hi sir, pls send the  same to my id: adha90[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## kamal0

hey buddy plz send it with maneet76321 ******.com. thank you

----------


## kamal0

hey buddy plz send it with maneet76321[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com. thank you

----------


## aaannniiilll

hi i realy want to all the material of psu, ies and gate. please mail me. my mail id is neerajgulshananil[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## shivakubherudu

Plz Send me the Material to my mail id sivasehwag765[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## arnabnumb

Hi, 
I would like your help.
Email: arnabnumb[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
Thanks

----------


## govindarajulub4

govindarajulub4[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com plz forward to this mail id 
Looking for ur response

----------


## rancho969

plz send me the stydy material for gates at ranchoraj74[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
looking for your response

----------


## mallala

Hi Gaurav,
My mail id is mallalasanthoshkumar[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
Thank You

Regards,
Santhosh

----------


## balaji16

GM SIR, here i see that there is no study material for ies mechanical 2017 exam so please guide me to get this  full 
material

----------


## kanti.bhushan

Hey buddy,
pls send me study material for IES,GATE&PSU free e-book to my email: kantibhushan708@gmail.com

Kanti

----------


## masaratK

> A lot of e-book & gate, ies preparation materials


Plz mail me the   cse gate  psu and study material Id= [email]mjkudle.786@gmail.comThank you

----------


## DivyaJ1

Hello Friends, 

PSU Job is a dream job for every Science Student. It provides many good career opportunity & growth.
I have read one very useful blog to get PSU Job -  How to Get a PSU Job
In which the different methods are described to get government job.
Hope it will be helpful for you all.

----------


## partpa

please send me ies ebook for ec branch on my email address pathakparth00@gmail.com

----------

